# M50 Toll - Pay in advance of travelling



## Daddy (9 Feb 2010)

I have never used the M50 but have to next week.

I am heading out of the country for a week.

How do I pay for using the M50 in advance ?

Thanks


----------



## stephnyc (9 Feb 2010)

i've always just gone into the shop and paid for 2 journeys or whatever and then travelled - it hasnt been an issue. That said I havent left very long between paying and then travelling.


----------



## truthseeker (9 Feb 2010)

Thats what I do as well - its called PayZone.


----------



## Daddy (9 Feb 2010)

Thanks just rang Payzone and can pay in advance.


----------

